# uk exotic animal wholesale



## bigmac86 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi guys I'm an Irish pet store owner and hobby breeder. I'm looking for some info on uk exotic animal wholesale.
I'm looking for quality animals at the right price ! so if you know of any wholesale in uk with birds reptiles all sorts of exotics let me know 
any info will be much appreciated.
cheers ..


----------

